# Stud Fees



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Someone please tell me what to charge for a NIgerian Dwarf Goat Stud fee. He is out of excellent show lines. how do I determine price? What should I require of the does he breeds?


----------



## Day-By-Day-Farm (Nov 12, 2005)

For 4-h,FFA, or unreg. goats it is $35
For Reg. doe being breed it is $75 to $100
That just my prices  

A new buck i just got, his sire is a MCH and his dam has a great udder, so i would say around $100.

My other buck does not have the best bloodlines ( but his kid are near perfect) so i charge $75.

~Plus if you have a doe out of that buck, and her udder is great you can charge more~


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

what I could afford to pay.. Many times I just do stud as a favor to 4-Hers or friends. Or I charged- $20. across the board and I have great bucks from great show lines.

Liz
Teacup Farm


----------



## stoneymom (Nov 11, 2005)

I am new to this also and was asked this fall by a local 4-H family if they could use my reg. nubian buck as a stud for their 3 does. I did some calling around to other breeders in my areasince I had no idea what to charge. I found that it varies - ALOT!! 

My buck is from very good blood lines and is quite an an expensive animal. I decided that for this 4-H family who brought their does to my house for breeding, I would charge $25 per doe for stud fees and $8 per doe for feed and hay during their stay. If I were to do this for a non 4-H family I would charge more

Hope this helps!!
Myra


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

wow, thanks for the replies. I payed alot for my buck and had him shipped half way across the country. He certainly earns his keep here with the 2 does I breed him to, but its nice to know that he can maybe pay for his own feed, vaccines, vet bills etc. Im excited. I think $75 would be a fair place to start. That is what my instincts told me before and now I feel that it is fair. Thanks for the input


----------



## Day-By-Day-Farm (Nov 12, 2005)

chma4 here did you get your buck from????????????????

The Buck that is priced for stud at $100 (he not for stud now, but next fall in 06). I just got shipped from TX to MA, so he bring in new bloodlines for England, so people will pay $100 for having hem as a stud.

Yes i think $75 is fair


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

There are many factors here to determine stud fee. First off, if your boy is a youngster or otherwise unproven, you should price lower. If he is an accomplished buck, comes from strong milk and/or show lines, and most importantly if his daughters are strong in the milk pail and the ring, he is worth a nice stud fee. I charge anywhere from $40-$75 for my nigerians and give a break for multiple does and 4-Hrs. Remember, the doe owner is getting a pretty sweet deal here. He/she gets to have their girl bred without any of the expense, upkeep, odor, vet bills etc required to keep a buck. And the charge is only a fraction of what these kids will sell for.
As for what to require of the doe owner, make sure the doe comes from a healthy, clean environment and if you're not sure, have the owner prove CAE neg tests (especially if you're boarding them). Check the doe over for any evidence of lumps, absesses, wounds, sore mouth, snotty nose, coughing etc. I give two breedings included in the stud fee and service does NOT guarantee the doe will settle.


----------



## Hank - Narita (Aug 12, 2002)

Our buck is from old CA lines and produces nice kids. We charge $25 per doe.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I charge $20.00 a doe and the owner provides all feed and hay for her if she stays longer than a few hours. I breed only disease free outside does. I have quality bucks, Nubians, Lamanchas and Boer. It works for me.


----------



## lacesout (Jul 5, 2005)

Our Nigerian buck is from a Baywatch son and out of a Weisbaden daughter. We charge 50.00 which may sound a little steep since we have yet to show him. But he does have very correct structure. I don't know how much other people charge. What lines are behind your Nig buckling?


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Lacesout, your boy out of Baywatch and Weisy lines is definitely worth $50 at least! Don't charge any lower - the stud customers are getting a steal from you as far as I am concerned.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

My buck is a prariewood ranch boy (from NM). His sire is Kaapio Acres BT Racketeer*S and his grand sire was MCH Piddlin Acres Blue Thunder ++*SVG His Grand dam was Gay Mors LT Blue Mariah Carey 2*D. His kids are gorgeous and all but 2 are blue eyed. They have developed really nice conformation and we are hopefull about there production as well. My dams have some nice lines too. One is also a prairiewood ranch doe. She is not as impressive but has some production points in her line. My other doe is a Pocketsized doe, bred here in NJ . Her grand sire was ARMCH Twin creeks Luck of the draw, Another MCH Piddlin Acres Thunders Mozart, her grand dams were MCH Gay-Mor Al's Jersey Too and Bean's Pod Malimar cookie *D VG AR1619. S I think Ihave some good lines. My other 4 does are the offspring of these two does and my buck. I got a new buck to breed to them. We will see how he does. His sire is Kaapio Acres RA Whiskey Blues AI *S . His grand sire was Raising Arizona ++S and his grand dam Woodhaven Farms Moon Dancer *DE. I like to think I have a nice little herd =)


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

guess you all think I am crazy then to charge nothing.. LOL
but I am helping 4-Hers. and they all do good things for me in return.
I am very picky on healthy animals. take not chances..
I do not worry to much on casual contact for CAE as I have
read allot that it is NOT transimitted that way..
But never would take a chance with CL-- ever..

Liz
Teacup Farm


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

moonspinner said:


> There are many factors here to determine stud fee. First off, if your boy is a youngster or otherwise unproven, you should price lower. If he is an accomplished buck, comes from strong milk and/or show lines, and most importantly if his daughters are strong in the milk pail and the ring, he is worth a nice stud fee. I charge anywhere from $40-$75 for my nigerians and give a break for multiple does and 4-Hrs. Remember, the doe owner is getting a pretty sweet deal here. He/she gets to have their girl bred without any of the expense, upkeep, odor, vet bills etc required to keep a buck. And the charge is only a fraction of what these kids will sell for.
> As for what to require of the doe owner, make sure the doe comes from a healthy, clean environment and if you're not sure, have the owner prove CAE neg tests (especially if you're boarding them). Check the doe over for any evidence of lumps, absesses, wounds, sore mouth, snotty nose, coughing etc. I give two breedings included in the stud fee and service does NOT guarantee the doe will settle.



Lynn, I couldn't have said this better. Many people don't realize the entire responsibility & upkeep when it comes to bucks. Not just another mouth to feed, but 4 more feet to trim, shave in spring & summer, vaccinate, CAE & Johnes testing, housing, registration, LA, daughters on DHIR milk testing, semen collection, etc. 

As one of only a few in WNY with Oberhasli bucks, we determine our fees and they are different for different people. Yes, we take into consideration a 4H participant, but don't believe that it should be free. What is the 4H'er learning by getting something for free? If given a choice between free breeding to Joe-Shmoe the buck and a nominal fee to a proven, pedigree, *B, well, you know what would probably be chosen. We also have the right to refuse breeding.

For us, we are always, always trying to improve the breed.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

The people I offer free to are my friends.. Would use my bucks anyways and pay me if I asked. They are all well pedigree bucks.. Many *B in there..
I would be keeping my bucks even with the fee I could charge. and only let in a select few..
Liz


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Yes, Liz, you're right about keeping your bucks even without offering outside breeding. 

We've thoroughly researched our boys long before purchasing and obtained them because * our * herd needed them. We know what traits our herd needs to improve upon and purchased bucks accordingly; we've bought bucks from Florida and we flew to CT to buy also. Canât speak for ND, but for the Oberhasli, the gene pool is VERY small, the smallest in ADGA. Weâre offering the use of these boys to others in the area as they probably wouldnât have the opportunity otherwise. The true PTA of a buck is when heâs used in numerous herds.

But, weâre not forcing people to come here to breed. We also sell quality boys that are a positive reflection of our herd; knowing this would take away from any future stud fees for us. 

Our farm is also a business and the goats must generate income. We had one young 4H breeder tell about how he made his money to pay for his animals; his extra chores, helping neighbors, selling his steer. It was obvious that he, and not his parents, were paying for the stud service. We were proud and told him so and he was surprised when we reduced his stud fee because of it. We were the first people he called when his doe delivered, and heâs always coming to us at shows to talk about his goats. Weâre happy to know that we made a positive impression on him. That was a reward for us, too.

chma4, I guess there are many different opinions regarding this topic. Just absorb everything and make your own informed decision.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

In my first post I did write I charge about $20-$25. Or maybe in my priavte note.. This year just so happens most of our stud if for friends. I know you do not over charge Charleen. I know many who breed to your bucks. I have personally viewed you site. Beautiful animals. I think charging $50- $100. and up is very high. 
I also know of many ND breeders who give a doe only stud slip or charge more.

Liz


----------



## Day-By-Day-Farm (Nov 12, 2005)

Teacupliz
You should see how much peolpe price their Nigerian Dwarf in New England, A breeder told me that i should not price any of my goats at under $400 and up to $500 ( when they were at 250 to 375 for does). I know $75-$100 sounds like alot but, that is working... I do not want to sound cold or anything, I hope that not what it sounds like  , I am a 4-h member myself and only 13. I well say high prices to anther person and if they do not want to pay that price, I lower it down alot....


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes, location is also a factor when pricing whether for stud service or sales animals. New England is on the higher end, but then the cost of living is higher in that area. When you consider many people sell their wethers for $100 or more, I don't think the stud service fee is all that outrageous.


----------



## Day-By-Day-Farm (Nov 12, 2005)

moonspinner: yes it does factor alot on were you live. 

I spent all 2005 summer earn up money to buy an $300 buck plus shipping from TX ( the buck was 400, but she lower because went i meet her at nationals and was shacked i know all about Stonewall's Raising Arizona+S, MCH Flat Rocks Surprise *D and all the udder BIG nigerian's out there) I am trying to get all the best bloodlines in my herd. Now you do not see many 13 yr olds that are really really really in to their goats :goodjob: . I wake up at 5:00 feed and milk if thay are in season and get on the bus at 7:15 till 2;27 and come back home and feed then do homework, and when i am doing that i am the 4-h goat leader, keeping up with school, I write the mins for 4-h, sports ...............ect...... So, If i am doing all this, and how moonspinner and Charleen said the upkeep of two bucks i am paying for hay in the winter as anther 4-h project. So i am just going to charge what the breeders around me are.................. but with that price i do not charge broad.

chma4: see what other breeders are charging around you.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I applaud your work ethic and devotion to your goaties. Good for you!


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

Anyone want to breed to my ND bucks-- awesome blood lines stud fee $50-$100. Ask Moonspinner she knows how nice my bucks are wink..

LOL-
TeacupLiz


----------



## lacesout (Jul 5, 2005)

Wish I lived closer to you. I really need to find an outcross buck to breed to or purchase. My does are all closely linebred on Baywatch and Kingwood/Wiesbaden/Raising Arizona. I am desperate to find a line that is unrelated but still stylish and typey. I am looking for Green Gate or Luck of the Draw who is only related through Twink's Pixie. Anyone have these lines live near Mesa County, Colorado??


----------

